# Gorgeous Knit Snowflake



## a stitch or two (Oct 27, 2012)

Sorry should be in Links section.
Very pretty

http://www.berroco.com/sites/default/files/downloads/patterns/snowflake.pdf


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I will hang this on my apartment door, with a red or green

cloth behind it, for Christmas.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

What a gorgeous design!! Thank you so much for the link!!!


----------



## Kitty Liz (Apr 13, 2013)

:-D Thank you for letting us know about this pattern. This will come in very handy at Christmas, and I can start now! :thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Just to be sure, knit from the outside in?


----------



## shel01 (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks for posting. Got my poor brain cell into overdrive and wondering if the pattern could be used to make an afghan with lots of them sewn together?


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful pattern :thumbup:


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Very pretty. Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks, very pretty!


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

I love this, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Laura3720 (Dec 10, 2011)

I could see this being knitted in cotton and used for dish cloths or given as a set of dishcloths in the winter for a gift.


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for posting. This would be a great trivet and I love that it's knit on straight needles and not dpn's.


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

OOOOOH! yes on the door! I will make one in bulky yarn for that, I HAVE a red door!, and I'll make the smaller one for the tree. Perhaps in a glittery yarn.... THANKS for this!


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh how lovely. and in time for Christmas. I am thinking kettle holder, Thanks for the link


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

That is so lovely! Thank you! Would probably be a nice design for coasters as well. Think I'll try that.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks so much. No double pointed needles! 

Pzoe


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks you....it might make a wash cloth or place mat...hmmm..got me thinking!


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Wonderful! I love it! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cynthia Turner (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

I can imagine lots of uses for this! Thank you!


----------



## mawsk 54 (Jun 18, 2013)

lovely,thank you.


----------

